# Tor.com ebook club: one free ebook per month



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

http://ebookclub.tor.com/

Apparently Tor just started a new monthly free ebook program. This month's book is _The Three Body Problem_ by Cixin Liu.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooohhh!

Checking this out!

Thanks!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! Can you download in kindle format?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NanD said:


> Thanks! Can you download in kindle format?


Yes. I don't remember off the top of my head if it was EPub or Mobi format, but either should work.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

The free book offer lasts for seven days, which means the July book is not available any longer.  It also looks like they post discussion threads related to the book of the month.

The good news is August 1st is just around the corner!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This month's book is _The Just City_, by Jo Walton. http://www.tor.com/2016/08/01/tor-com-free-ebook-club-august-the-just-city-by-jo-walton/

You have until August 7 to get the free download it, if you're interested.

Currently $12.99 for the Kindle edition on Amazon:


----------



## Katelyn Uplinger Editor (Mar 11, 2015)

I literally just signed up for this and I don't know about anyone else but I'm pretty excited for it. Can't wait to see what the next book is!


----------



## Lori Saltis (Aug 20, 2016)

NogDog said:


> This month's book is _The Just City_, by Jo Walton. http://www.tor.com/2016/08/01/tor-com-free-ebook-club-august-the-just-city-by-jo-walton/
> 
> You have until August 7 to get the free download it, if you're interested.


Shoot! I would've loved to have this book.   I just saw this thread here on kboards. What a nice treat from Tor! Signed up and eager for September's freebie.   Thanks!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For September, it's Steven Erikson's _Gardens of the Moon: Book One of The Malazan Book of the Fallen_.



Go to http://ebookclub.tor.com/ soon if you think you'd like a free copy.


----------



## Marc Rokoff (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow!  This is the kind of info that make me so happy I've found kboards!
I only wish I'd gotten in for  *The Three Body Problem*. That book is very high on my reading list.

Thanks for letting everyone know about the program!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Be sure to get on their mailing list.  The free periods are so short that you don't want to miss out.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Just came across this thread. I'm signed up. Love these kinds of offers ... which clearly lead to enabling


----------



## Elizabeth_B (Sep 7, 2016)

I hadn't heard of this so thank you very much!  I just missed this month's selection but have already signed up to await next month!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like we have until October 9 to pick up this month's offering, _Range of Ghosts_, by Elizabeth Bear.

Go to http://ebookclub.tor.com/ to pick it up.

Amazon page, if you want more details about the book:



PS: Is it ironic that this post comes right after one by "Elizabeth_B" -- or is it the same person?


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's the description from Amazon for November's selection:


Ooohhh - the audiobook version is narrated by Scott Brick - I may look around for that as well!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Here's the description from Amazon for November's selection:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh - the audiobook version is narrated by Scott Brick - I may look around for that as well!


Hmm...looks like I bought the ebook from Amazon back in 2010. Here's my Goodreads review:



> This was a mixed bag for me: definitely worth reading but not likely one I'll re-read.
> 
> The main plot was interesting and creative and held my attention, but the melodramatic sub-plots and characters left me feeling at times as if it were a Hollywood script, where a handful of people in one country (the US, of course) are seemingly the focal point of a global phenomenon affecting everyone on Earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed this book - but the next book in the series left me flat and I still haven't read the final book in the trilogy.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Love it. Especially since the book I get when I subscribed is book that I want to read. Thank you TOR


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The December book is *The Towers of the Sunset (saga of recluce Book 2)* by L.E. Modesitt, Jr. It's book 2 in the series because book 1, The Magic of Recluce (saga of recluce Book 1), is $2.99 for December. So, that's two books for $3.

The book at the Tor Book Club is free only from Dec 1 through Dec 7 so get your copy now.



Go to http://ebookclub.tor.com/ soon if you think you'd like a free copy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> The December book is *The Towers of the Sunset (saga of recluce Book 2)* by L.E. Modesitt, Jr. It's book 2 in the series because book 1, The Magic of Recluce (saga of recluce Book 1), is $2.99 for December. So, that's two books for $3.
> ...


The Amazon blurb suggests each is a stand-alone story, so I think I'll take advantage of the free #2 as my sample to see if I'll jump into the rest of the series.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I grabbed them both.  they look like the kind of fantasy I dug as a teen, so I figured I wouldn't hate them.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't take December free ebook. It looks too "old and child-like" for me. Cannot wait for January selection.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I read the first 4-5 Recluce books back when they first came out.  I especially liked the first one where you are introduced to the world and start to see how its rules affect everything.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

2017 starts off with _Off Armageddon Reef_, by David Weber.










http://ebookclub.tor.com/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The book for February is The Bloodline Feud by Charles Stross. This is books 1 & 2 in The Merchant Princes series. It's available through the 7th










http://ebookclub.tor.com/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This month, Tor's free book is running from the 7th to the 13th of March and it's Gene Wolfe's Shadow & Claw.










http://ebookclub.tor.com/


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> This month, Tor's free book is running from the 7th to the 13th of March and it's Gene Wolfe's Shadow & Claw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purchased already back in 2013 

PS: I gave it 3 out of 5 stars on Goodreads, with this review:

"Interesting and some original plot elements, but overall nothing about the characters -- especially the main character and narrator -- that has me aching to buy the next installment in order to find out what happens to them. The writing was decent, though a bit stuffy sounding (perhaps intentionally so?)."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Today and tomorrow (Mar. 23-24) only, Tor is providing a free download of Brandon Sanderson's _The Way of Kings_.

http://www.tor.com/2017/03/23/download-the-way-of-kings-march-23-24/


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

NogDog said:


> Today and tomorrow (Mar. 23-24) only, Tor is providing a free download of Brandon Sanderson's _The Way of Kings_.
> 
> http://www.tor.com/2017/03/23/download-the-way-of-kings-march-23-24/


Oh wow, this is a series I have wanted to get into for a while now. Really enjoyed the other Sanderson books I have read. Just signed up for this on Tor. Thanks for the alert about this offer!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

April's offer is _Deathless_, by Catherynne M. Valente.

4-1/2 stars on Amazon: Deathless



Tor free ebook page: http://ebookclub.tor.com/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I grabbed a copy just because it looks so unusual.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This month's installment is Vernor Vinge's _A Fire Upon the Deep_. It's available for free at http://ebookclub.tor.com/ until 2015-05-15.

Amazon link for reference:


----------

